# I gather I'm not the first to be bothered by LR CC 2015.2.1 import?



## turnstyle (Oct 10, 2015)

I just upgraded my LR to CC 2015.2.1, didn't realize there was going to be such an odd change to one of the most important parts of managing my photos, so wanted to ask...

1) Import now opens with some sort of goofy "select a source screen" -- from which I have to then select my SD card -- whereas previously my SD card would automatically be selected.

2) My SD card is no longer ejected after import (and I know my habit is simply to pull the card out, so I'm going to mess that up).

Is that correct, it's just "the way it is" now?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 10, 2015)

You can turn off that goofy screen in the Lightroom preferences - General tab. And yes, at least for now you've got to learn to live with the other nuiscances.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL. Understatement.

There's a way in Preferences to disable that  first Import screen. After doing that, the SD card will automatically  be selected for import.

Yep, you can no longer ask for the card to be ejected after import, but I'm pretty sure that if you don't write to the card that you don't really need to eject it. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 11, 2015)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Yep, you can no longer ask for the card to be ejected after import, but I'm pretty sure that if you don't write to the card that you don't really need to eject it. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.



You're right, although I'd be very surprised if it didn't return in the next update, along with a few other missing features.

I think most advanced and power users will be turning off "that goofy screen" but I actually like the new Source panel better than the old one.


----------



## tspear (Oct 13, 2015)

Hal P Anderson said:


> but I'm pretty sure that if you don't write to the card that you don't really need to eject it. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.



Hal,

The problem is every time you read the directory on the card and then proceed to open a file, even if only read only, you write to the card. The directory system includes access dates and other information, which on Windows and Mac are updated by default. You have to a computer geek to know how to override this behavior. It is for this reason that Mac and Windows will always warn you about ejecting before you remove.

Tim


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 13, 2015)

Tim,

Thanks. I always have merely pulled the card when I was finished reading from it, and Windows XP, 7, and 10 have never complained. Maybe it's only Macs that issue the warning. I've never had a problem with directory corruption, either, but that may be because I reformat before I use the card again. If I explicitly write to some external device, I always eject.

I was wondering what all the fuss was about concerning the removal of auto-eject. If Macs complain when you don't eject, that could explain a lot

I just did a little research. As it turns out, Windows disables write caching on USB devices, so ejecting isn't strictly necessary.

But what happens with Macs makes Adobe's removal of the auto-eject feature seem really misguided.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 14, 2015)

Also, do anyone remember that there is a Lock/Unlock slider on the SD card?...

When I remove a used card from the camera, I always Lock it. It also serve as a marker to differentiate it from the empty ones when using more than two.


----------



## tspear (Oct 14, 2015)

I have never seen this on an SD card. CF yes, USB yes... Does not mean it does not exist, just on the ones I have purchased, there is no read only mode.

Tim


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 14, 2015)

tspear said:


> I have never seen this on an SD card.



If you take the SD card upside down with contacts facing up and toward you, the tiny two milimeters sliding switch will be near the contacts on the left edge.

If you slide toward the connector/contacts it is unlocked. Slide away to lock.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## wirrah (Oct 15, 2015)

Denis is correct. If you lock the card then Mac won't complain when you pull it out.

Just make sure you unlock it before putting it back in the camera and avoid missing that "special" shot


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 16, 2015)

Bear in mind that you really should reformat the card in the camera before each reuse anyway, so any "damage" you do to the card by removing it mounted is gone.  The damage is in file links and pointers, not any kind of actual electronics carnage.

Now if you are one who does NOT reuse the card and reformat, it's another matter.  But if you are, don't worry about the loss of the option to eject.


----------

